# HOLY CRAP PIE Shovelhead



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

At stonelick today catching 6-7" crappie by the the dozens on my old trusty ugly stick with 6lb test. the pole is less than 5' and is 25+ years old. When all of a sudden bam 47" shovel head hit my 1/8 ounce jig. I just don't know how to post pics. 30+ minutes fighting it. if someone could tell me how to post pic I will, Thank you. What a Great day!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here ya go.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=197873


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Am anxiously awaiting seeing this monster!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Did u weigh it


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Thx guys for the help

Old ugly stick with 6# test line 1/8 ounce jig


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Congrats! That is one beautiful looking fish!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

that is a * MONSTER*


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

All I can say is wow. Lucky!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

words fail


_*wow*_


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome job! I was waiting patiently for the picture last night.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great catch!Now that's a Beautiful Kat!Way to go!



Roscoe


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

That had to be one hell of a fight on that pole!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

That's a nice catch and had to be fun on that light gear


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Gzzzzz!! That is a trophy FLATBREAD sandwich!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

One healthy looking flattie..... Congrats!!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I think u caught the biggest fish in that lake!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great fish, congrats.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome flattie!!WTG!!

Salmonid


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

ROBSTERMAN..... 



YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


Nice fish sir!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pic too! Tons of fun on that rig no doubt. Well done, thx for sharing!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go robstermon, that had to be a blast. Kudos for actually landing it.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Now that's a memorable monster! Great job completing the fight!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Uh - may - zing!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow!!!! Nice fish....and great job on landing that monster!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Fish!! Congratulations!!


----------



## JohnEd (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice fish. Always fun to catch something unsuspected like that. I catch a lot of cats on crappie jigs, but never one that big. By the way, did you know that crappies are fantastic bait for cats? A lot of times when I filet crappies I'll save the belly part and bait with them for catfish, especially those with eggs.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That is amazing. One heck of a wonderful surprise. I can't imagine fishing for crappie with such light tackle and having a brute like that take off with my line. I won't even pretend to think I would have landed it. Fantastic work, man.



JohnEd said:


> By the way, did you know that crappies are fantastic bait for cats?


If there were any doubts before this thread...


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

I love that photo. kudos


----------



## JLReed (Jan 18, 2013)

Any chance 2 folks in a kayak took the picture for you? My parents were telling me about the huge cat a guy fishing for crappie on 6lb test caught and how they took the picture for him. Same day same lake pretty sure...


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

yep your folks were the ones who took my pic! I really appreciated their help!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sweet fish, Damn near December and them Flatties are still hitting artificial's, gotta love em!


----------

